# RAW Agility Peeps! What do you use for training?



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Since I am so new to this, and our training season is just around the corner.......What can I use that won't throw a wrench into my transition phase to raw?

My preference for training on course is good old hot dogs cut into small pieces. I've found what works best, is to load up my cheeks chipmunk style :laugh::laugh: and spit out when needed. That way the treat pouch is not a distraction for him, or even worse treats spill out and become a distraction for other dogs.

Can I stick to using the hot dogs for agility training?
What about cheese for other training?

What's your fav training treat?

Tara


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We are not yet onto Agility(my boy is only 7 months old:wink but right now we are in class....and although Ill allow Leo(my husband's 4 year old who is also in class) to have processed treats WHILE in class if the trainer/husband needs to get him to focus, Rhett is NOT allowed....Ive found I TOTALLY do NOT mind the flavor of baked heart!LOL So the treats that I slow bake in the oven come in REALLY handy when training...as I can put them ANYWHERE(pocket, treat pouch, hand, mouth, ANYWHERE) without my minding!LOL

I dice-or slice, depending on what Im making-the heart, put them on a foil covered cookie sheet, put in the oven at 200* for 30min, then I turn shake them up to keep them from sticking and then put in for another 20-30 min, depending on how soft/hard I want them!:smile: Its WAY easier if you have a dehydrator.....but I dont!LOL


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome idea! I did see a whole beef tongue in the store yesterday. Maybe I should go back and grab it ( first time i've seen one there)That could make enough treats for a couple weeks. Gosh....I really need a spare freezer!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Awesome idea! I did see a whole beef tongue in the store yesterday. Maybe I should go back and grab it ( first time i've seen one there)That could make enough treats for a couple weeks. Gosh....I really need a spare freezer!


Yep!:smile: Im hoping to get lung and tongue soon...I plan on using those for treats, as well as the hearts!:biggrin: 

And ya know...I need another freeze as well......but the babies already have a nice sized stand up that is all theirs!LOL But I **NEED** a 2nd "baby's freezer" to help for when I want to get lots of stuff!LOL :lol:


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Although it's cooked our dogs love liver cake. There's a lot of different recipes around the net and here is one.

8ozs Liver
4ozs S/R Flour (or plain flour + baking powder)
2 Eggs
2 Cloves Garlic/ or 2 tsps garlic puree. (I use garlic powder from pet store supposed to be used with food as a deterrent against ticks and fleas)

Put all the ingredients into a blender until the mixture is smooth, pink and runny. Pour into greased baking tin and place in the oven medium heat for around 30-40 minutes.
Leave to cool and cut into bite size pieces.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I always used dried lamb lung but I didn't have any problem keeping it in a bait bag. I can break it into really tiny pieces and the boys don't seem to mind how tiny a piece they are getting, they still are thrilled to get a piece. None of them ever fixated on the bait bag too much. I can keep a bunch of pieces in my hand at once and since they are dried, they don't turn to mush or anything like cheese or hot dogs did. 

They were the only thing that really worked for my black chow. He was really nervous about the teeter and the chute but the lamb lung convinced him it was okay to go over it. He was the only chow I ever saw jump through a tire!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I have made homemade liver treats for my guys with a similar recipe......it didn't agree with Ari's tummy. Not sure if it was just too rich along with the kibble diet???? Anyway, That one could NOT go in my mouth....yuck:lol:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have used:
Duck hearts (dried)
Freeze dried salmon bits
All beef hot dogs! A little goes a LONG way. 

I bought my dog a food tube thing from Clean Run:
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?f...&product_id=45&ParentCat=133&string=food tube

I work with a trainer who uses the Susan Garret type method, and I find that the tube is a LOT easier than hand treating, and that way Flip isn't constantly focusing on me/my hand/my face, etc.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I mainly use boiled chicken for her, but I'm thinking about trying something else. Oh and beef hotdogs.

Are lamb lungs or hearts soft? I might have to look into those if they are, if they are too hard they get stuck in Harleigh's throat.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I don't do raw, but wanted to pass along a little extra information on beef hot dogs. We stopped using them when we saw how much sodium (salt) was in them. Jenny-O puts out a turkey hot dog that is very low in sodium which we have used.

Now we buy a package of those pre-frozen chicken breasts (perdue, etc.) and cook one for the dogs' training. One goes a long way!

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread, already in progress.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I buy the hot dogs from the Outpost (hippy store!).
No excessive sodium, no nitrates, etc.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I've used boiled beef heart and liver. I've also slow baked beef heart and liver. Boiling tends to be a bit messy though. I usually keep a toy on me and treats on the side line though. Indi won't take treats in all out course mode. :[


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

How do you guys store the baked heart? Fridge or will it keep out at room temp? Obviously I will freeze the stuff I don't need right away but not sure how long it will keep otherwise? (baking some right now!)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> How do you guys store the baked heart? Fridge or will it keep out at room temp? Obviously I will freeze the stuff I don't need right away but not sure how long it will keep otherwise? (baking some right now!)


All of mine gets frozen!:smile: I dont think they would last UBER long in the fridge...and I dont want to chance being without treats!!LOL


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Bravo! Training Treats because they're small and the variety keeps my dogs motivated. I also like Ziwipeak treats (they're very easy for the dogs to eat and can be broken up into TINY pieces) but those aren't quite as close to "raw" as the Bravo ones. Primal makes good treats, too, I usually get lamb lungs from them.

ETA: I practice agility for fun and use it as a training tool for certain foster dogs. Since I'm not serious about it (we have a small course in the yard, ha) I don't know how practical the treats are for competition.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> All of mine gets frozen!:smile: I dont think they would last UBER long in the fridge...and I dont want to chance being without treats!!LOL


Thanks! I'll freeze them all then :smile:


----------

